# Kung fu beardie, and weird exotic turtle.



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

I think my beardie youngen is in training for a Kung fu tournament!!!






And i found this turtle at work today, can anyone identify it for me? i dont think it is australian.





Cheers, Alan.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

I'll just have to ninja chop that beardy and that turtle i know cause i kicked him out of his home... is he looking 4 a new one there?


----------



## instar (Sep 6, 2004)

Lol its a chinese cooli turtle, famous for there little straw hats. :lol:

turtleus madeinchinaii


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

Go back and steal it from him sherm


----------



## koreanmug (Sep 16, 2004)

ur beardie is so~~~~~~ cute!! i envy you sherm


----------

